# Hedgehog chocolates!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

On my way home from some dimsum at Chinatown, my sister and I stopped by the Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory (we're HUGE chocolate/candy fans) and I found these!!

I, of course, couldn't help but get a few ^-^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YUM!!! It's so difficult to eat them. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My housecleaner gave me a box of those same chocolate hedgehogs for Christmas last year, they're sooooo good!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love them! Almost too cute to eat.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Purdys Chocolate hedghogs are just to die for - super YUM!


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

They look sooooo good!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The inside is filled with this creamy stuff too! Yum!
I ate two, but I felt somewhat horrible about it, because all that was running through my head was "These chocolate hedgies have yummy hedgie guts."
>_>;
Sick, I know D:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I think I would have to bite the little noses off first.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice idea for stocking stuffers!!!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They look adorable and sound soooo yummy!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So cute!


----------

